# Making Homemade Vanilla Extract



## noboundaries

My wife and I love vanilla.  We didn't understand how incredible vanilla can be until we visited Mexico for the first time and tasted their pure and traditional vanillas.  Since then we've been hooked on really good vanilla.  We have inexpensive source for "traditional" vanilla, a type of vanilla that is made from the vanillan crystals that form when vanilla beans are fermented then dried in the sun.  (Yes, there is an "n" on the end of the word).  It has a very low alcohol content and can be used without baking off the alcohol.  We use it in drinks, on ice cream, sweet rice, etc.  We can get it locally for $7 per liter.

While researching vanilla extracts recently I learned how easy it is to make pure vanilla extract.  I bought 1/4 lb of dried Madagascar vanilla beans from Amazon ($20) and a 750 ml bottle of decent quality but inexpensive 80 proof vodka ($10) from Total Wine and More.  I chopped the beans into 1/2 inch pieces, poured about 2 ounces out of the bottle, then I put the chopped vanilla beans right in the bottle.  I shook it up and took the first picture below. 

The process involves shaking the bottle once daily and keeping it in a cabinet.  The pure vanilla extract will be ready in a month to use in baking.  Proponents say by 3 months you have an unbelievably complex and nectar-of-the-gods vanilla extract.

This morning was the 7th day of shaking.  I opened the bottle to smell what I had and OMG it was the most amazing smelling vanilla!  I can hardly wait three more weeks to try it in baking, probably something simple first like a sugar cookie where the vanilla can really shine. 

The second picture is what it looked like after 7 days.  I'll keep posting this as I take pictures and eventually use the vanilla. 

Have a GREAT day!

Ray













Madagascar Vanilla Day 1-2.jpg



__ noboundaries
__ Apr 25, 2015


















Madagascar Vanilla Day 7-2.jpg



__ noboundaries
__ Apr 25, 2015


----------



## litterbug

Interesting, I'll be watching.


----------



## bluewhisper

Looks good! I did pretty much the same thing with cloves and vodka plus a little bit of liquid soap and baby oil -  it serves well as an insect repellent.


----------



## gary s

What do you strain it through when it's finished? if at all ?

Gary


----------



## thomas phillips

Gonna be some good tasting vodka when your all done too, lol!!


----------



## noboundaries

gary s said:


> What do you strain it through when it's finished? if at all ?
> 
> Gary


If you want to strain it a coffee filter was suggested  You can also just leave it as is and add additional beans and vodka as you use it. 

If it turns out as good as I think it will, we will make more, strain it and put it in smaller bottles to give as gifts at Christmas.  This first bottle was just an experiment; so far so good.


----------



## gary s

Thanks that is kinda what I was thinking 

gary


----------



## litterbug

Do the beans just impart their flavor or do they also dissolve somewhat?   Is straining necessary or just an option?  Would you be willing to still do shots after it is done and ready or would this be too vanillaie?


----------



## noboundaries

Litterbug said:


> Do the beans just impart their flavor or do they also dissolve somewhat? Is straining necessary or just an option? Would you be willing to still do shots after it is done and ready or would this be too vanillaie?


*Do the beans impart flavor?*   Absolutely.  You can use any 70-80 proof alcohol, but a neutral grain like vodka is recommended to start.  The alcohol draws the flavors out of the dried beans.  The flavors in the dried beans is very intense.

*Do they dissolve somewhat? * It appears so.  There are more and more little flecks appearing in the liquid as it is shaken daily.  I suspect that shaking has a lot to do with the beans breaking down.

*Is straining necessary or just an option?*   It is optional.  You can leave the beans and the flecks in the liquid.  They will appear in your baked goods so if that isn't an issue, don't bother straining.

*Would I be willing to do shots?*   Nope.  If you've ever tasted pure vanilla extract it is the absolute foulest tasting stuff you can put in your mouth unless you add a sweetener like simple syrup, honey, agave, etc.  This bottle will be used for baking only, but I might try mixing some with simple syrup because we always keep a bottle in the fridge.  I just poured about an eighth of an inch of the working extract in a shot glass to see what it tasted like after a week of soaking.  It was bitter and disgusting, but the taste of vanilla was definitely present in a big way after only a week.  The smell is phenomenal and there was no taste of vodka at all.  When you bake with pure vanilla extract all the liquid and alcohol bakes off, leaving just the vanilla essence.  The sugars and ingredients in the baked goods counter the bitterness.  The extract is so powerful that you only need small amounts for a single cake, pie, or cookie recipe, usually one tablespoon or less.


----------



## GaryHibbert

That looks good, Ray.  Amazing how much color change there was almost immediately.  

You're absolutely right about Mexican vanilla--nothing better.

I think I would be starting a second bottle right away and then leave it for the full 3 months, as you enjoy the first one.

Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Ray, 

My wife & I had a similar interest a while back & we've been making our own vanilla for the last 5-6 years using a very similar procedure....  It's tasty stuff !  

Justin


----------



## noboundaries

GaryHibbert said:


> That looks good, Ray.  Amazing how much color change there was almost immediately.
> 
> You're absolutely right about Mexican vanilla--nothing better.
> 
> *I think I would be starting a second bottle right away and then leave it for the full 3 months*, as you enjoy the first one.
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary.  I'll definitely use Mexican vanilla beans next round and let them age for 3 months. 

BTW, when I was sipping the little bit from the shot glass the other day I got some on my mustache.  I had vanilla aromatherapy for about two hours!


----------



## noboundaries

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Ray,
> 
> My wife & I had a similar interest a while back & we've been making our own vanilla for the last 5-6 years using a very similar procedure.... It's tasty stuff !
> 
> Justin


Thanks Justin!  Glad to know there are other vanilla folks here.  The thumbs up is much appreciated too! 

Ray


----------



## welshrarebit

I've never used Mexican vanilla before... We always use Tahitian vanilla beans here!


----------



## noboundaries

Welshrarebit said:


> I've never used Mexican vanilla before... We always use Tahitian vanilla beans here!


That makes sense in Hawaii.  Cost was a big part of the decision for this first go-round.  Madagascar was the least expensive.  The label says Madagascar Bourbon beans, but Bourbon is not the liquor.  It is named after a place, an island next to Madagascar (Réunion, Île Bourbon).  Here is what one website said was the difference between the vanilla beans:

*Bourbon Vanilla* - mild, well balanced
*Madagascar Vanilla* - rich and creamy
*Mexican Vanilla* - bold, dark, smokey
*Indian Vanilla* - full, chocolate
*Tahitian Vanilla* - floral, cherry-chocolate
*Tonga Vanilla* - earthy, fig, raisin


----------



## noboundaries

Day 18.  We were getting ready to leave town for a short vacation on Day 14 so I was too busy to take pics.  Got back today and took this pic.  Still getting darker.  Clouding up a little.  And the aroma, wow!  It has actually been interesting smelling the changes as much as it has been seeing the changes.  Early on there was a hint of alcohol with the vanilla.  That went away and was replaced by a very clean vanilla aroma.  Then it went through an aroma phase that I really didn't care for all that much.  Can't explain it really but it smelled disappointing, like it had some foreign substance in it that was replacing the vanilla aroma.  That changed and now it is more complex; a very strong vanilla aroma with a hint of sweet spices.   This has been more fun than I imagined. 













Madagasgar Vanilla Day 18.jpg



__ noboundaries
__ May 5, 2015


----------



## noboundaries

The vanilla project is still ongoing.  Day 66 as of today. 

Exactly a month ago we baked two batches of vanilla butter cookies, one using this homemade vanilla and one using a store bought Traditional Mexican vanilla that I can get quite inexpensively at a local Mexican grocer.  The Mexican vanilla won the comparison hands down. 

The homemade vanilla at 36 days just didn't have the vanilla flavor depth we enjoy.  Frankly, at 36 days it didn't look much different than the Day 18 picture above.  I set it aside and haven't touched the bottle to shake it since.

Today, at 66 days, I pulled the bottle down out of the cabinet.  It was much darker, more opaque, and the aroma was significantly better.  I'll let it sit another month then re-run the cookie comparison.  Still deciding if this is worth the effort.  We'll know in a month. 













Madagascar Vanilla Day 66.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Jun 22, 2015


----------



## sfprankster

In my business(chocolate), I work with all kinds of vanilla beans daily, mostly Tahitian and Madagascar. In making our extract, I find it is best to open the container occasionally to release some of the alcohol. This reduces the alcohol intensity and flavor from the extract through evaporation. Once in a while, after a noticeable amount of evaporation, I top off the container with a good quality vodka. Our vanilla extract has no alcohol smell and the vanilla aroma fills the room whenever my gf opens the jar and uses it in her baking.

Personally, I don't use vanilla extract, or any extracts, in any of my products, only whole bean vanilla. I find the flavor profile of the extract has a sheer and sudden dropoff from the alcohol. Using whole bean vanilla creates a floral aroma in your sinuses and a flavor on your palate that enhances a very balanced flavor transition from one layered flavor to the next.

Have you ever tried using vanilla beans that have naturally opened on the plant before they are dried?













IMG_7670.JPG



__ sfprankster
__ Jun 22, 2015






Pics of our homemade vanilla extract, going on 5+ years in the jar.













IMG_7665.JPG



__ sfprankster
__ Jun 22, 2015





   













IMG_7663.JPG



__ sfprankster
__ Jun 22, 2015


----------



## leah elisheva

How fantastic! This is amazing to see and I LOVE Vanilla!! 

What a magnificent post! I love this site and learn so much from all!

Cheers and happy new week! - Leah


----------



## sfprankster

Vanilla sugar is another fun way to be creative with vanilla beans. Adds a subtle, yet noticeable flavor, into the sugar.

I place 25-30 organic vanilla beans into a lb or so of organic evaporated cane juice in a glass container. Place the container in the window to let the sun heat the vanilla beans and they release their essential oils into the sugar.


----------



## bmaddox

I just saw this thread. It is good to see that others are making vanilla and I am not the only person doing it since my wife thought I was crazy when I told her I was starting this project. I ordered some Madagascar vanilla a few weeks ago and have it mixed up and aging. Can't wait to start using it in another month or two.


----------



## smokin sid

Greetings Ray

    I love a good quality vanilla. All the better to make a batch of home-made Vanilla Ice cream with, to ring in the 4th!

Plus you have me thinking about making some Christmas gifts. Thank you for sharing how easy is to make a good quality vanilla extract.

I was amazed how expensive it is to purchase in the store.

                                                                                                                                Have a Safe & Happy 4th

                                                                                                                                         Smokin Sid


----------



## noboundaries

sfprankster said:


> In my business(chocolate), I work with all kinds of vanilla beans daily, mostly Tahitian and Madagascar. In making our extract, I find it is best to open the container occasionally to release some of the alcohol. This reduces the alcohol intensity and flavor from the extract through evaporation. Once in a while, after a noticeable amount of evaporation, I top off the container with a good quality vodka. Our vanilla extract has no alcohol smell and the vanilla aroma fills the room whenever my gf opens the jar and uses it in her baking.
> 
> Personally, I don't use vanilla extract, or any extracts, in any of my products, only whole bean vanilla. I find the flavor profile of the extract has a sheer and sudden dropoff from the alcohol. Using whole bean vanilla creates a floral aroma in your sinuses and a flavor on your palate that enhances a very balanced flavor transition from one layered flavor to the next.
> 
> Have you ever tried using vanilla beans that have naturally opened on the plant before they are dried?
> 
> *All great advice for a first time vanilla extract maker.  I had the thought as I was reading through this thread and the ups and downs I felt waiting to use the extract and smelling how it changed with time.  I was a little disappointed on the first baking use at 36 days, then a month later, wow, it smelled beyond phenomenal.  Now I want to bake with it again but I think waiting another month will give an even better result.  Kind of reminds me of smoking a brisket; just prep everything and let it do its thing.  Its done when its done!  *


----------



## noboundaries

Leah Elisheva said:


> How fantastic! This is amazing to see and I LOVE Vanilla!!
> 
> What a magnificent post! I love this site and learn so much from all!
> 
> Cheers and happy new week! - Leah


Leah, always a joy to read your enthusiasm and energy, a guaranteed smile! 

Salute!

Ray


----------



## noboundaries

bmaddox said:


> I just saw this thread. It is good to see that others are making vanilla and I am not the only person doing it since my wife thought I was crazy when I told her I was starting this project. I ordered some Madagascar vanilla a few weeks ago and have it mixed up and aging. Can't wait to start using it in another month or two.


We can compare notes here!  The first time doing anything is always the most tedious, but once you have the process down, piece of cake!  Or cookies or pie!


----------



## noboundaries

Smokin Sid said:


> Greetings Ray
> 
> I love a good quality vanilla. All the better to make a batch of home-made Vanilla Ice cream with, to ring in the 4th!
> 
> Plus you have me thinking about making some Christmas gifts. Thank you for sharing how easy is to make a good quality vanilla extract.
> 
> I was amazed how expensive it is to purchase in the store.
> 
> Have a Safe & Happy 4th
> 
> Smokin Sid


Thanks Smokin Sid!  Ice cream on the 4th, great idea.  We only recently re-discovered our ice cream maker, long forgotten in the garage chest freezer.  It is a Donvier and was buried under a bunch of stuff.  You just put ice cream on the menu.

Christmas gifts are also on our mind.  My wife picked up a snap top bottle from World Market for like $6 to $8, which would be perfect for gifts once filled with extract and made uniquely ours with a home made label.  I'm still thinking of what to name our vanilla.  All fun stuff.


----------



## smokin sid

My dad's old ice cream maker is the old White Mountain brand with the wooden bucket

He covered the bucket with fiberglass to keep the bucket from falling apart.

When I was a kid my favorite memory was when it was time to pull the paddle out of the

maker and you had better have your spoon ready to to get a sample.

  Then my dad would place a waxed paper seal on top of the container and replace the lid.

He would then put more ice around the container and sprinkle rock salt in the bucket and wrap it up in a towel or something and let it harden for several hours.

That was the best ice cream ever.

  It just dawned on me. That is a tradition I need to pass on to my grown son.It is not hard to learn. Plus it brings people together, just like meat in the smoker dose.

Keep the updates coming.

                                                                                         Happy 4th!

                                                                                         Smokin Sid


----------



## ak1

I love the homemade extract. I've had it going for about 7 yrs.


----------



## kiska95

You should try putting hard toffee in vodka like wurthers originals or skittles for toffee vodka and fruity vodka we do this in the UK


----------



## GaryHibbert

AK1 said:


> I love the homemade extract. I've had it going for about 7 yrs.


7 years!!!  Is that the original extract, aged for 7 years??  If so, it must be fantastic.  Or have you been replenishing it as you use some?

Gary


----------



## ak1

I wait until it gets about half way, then I top it up with more white rum and add some more vanilla beans. So far, I've done it once.


----------



## thegambler19

Looks great! I bet it'll turn out good to in terms of taste, but then again, almost everything that's homemade is amazing.

*Cooking is like gambling,  you never know what you'll get.*


----------



## dougmays

This is interesting and I'm going to ask a dumb question here because i've never heard of this: Does the vanilla bean "eat" the alcohol in the vodka so the final result is more of a "fermented" vanilla extract and alcohol is gone?


----------



## ak1

No, not really. You are basically making vanilla flavoured vodka, but with a much stronger flavour and much darker colour.


----------



## noboundaries

The alcohol is always there and works better at extracting the oils from the beans than other suspensions.  The alcohol evaporates once baked.   If you leave the top off the container while extracting the oils some of the alcohol will evaporate there too.


----------



## bmaddox

FYI I am at week 5 (or 6 I can't really keep track) of the "aging" process and it is starting to smell amazing. I have some beans left so I will be trying some with rum instead of vodka to see if I can tell the difference.


----------



## ak1

Use white rum. You don't want the aged stuff imparting any barrel flavours to the extract.


----------



## dougmays

Noboundaries said:


> The alcohol is always there and works better at extracting the oils from the beans than other suspensions. The alcohol evaporates once baked. If you leave the top off the container while extracting the oils some of the alcohol will evaporate there too.


Gotcha! Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## noboundaries

CIMG1828.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Dec 5, 2015


















CIMG1829.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Dec 5, 2015


















CIMG1830.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Dec 5, 2015


















CIMG1831.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Dec 5, 2015






​

Started on my Christmas Gifts for 2016, a year from now (the four bottles in the back).  Those new bottles are all made with fantastic Mexican Vanilla beans.  The one in front, made with Madagascar beans,has been ongoing since April when this thread started.  We'd used about 6 oz of the April vanilla so I recharged the bottle this morning with a couple more thick, vanilla "caviar" filled beans and vodka.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Looks great Ray & will make a great gift !  We've had our bottle going for bout 5 yrs now I'd guess...  I swear this stuff just gets better & better with time !


----------



## gary s

I have a 5th in the pantry made with Madagascar Beans,   Going on 4 months,    You like the Mexican beans better ?

Gary


----------



## sfprankster

Like a good brisket, this is another in the category of "requires patience".


----------



## noboundaries

gary s said:


> I have a 5th in the pantry made with Madagascar Beans,   Going on 4 months,    You like the Mexican beans better ?
> 
> Gary


​

Hey Gary, we've been using the vanilla from the Madagascar bottle and have LOVED it!  Both our daughters have visited and tasted goodies made with the vanilla.  There were so many OMGs flying around the kitchen when they were sampling the goodies (pies, cookies, and homemade Mexican Coffee liqueur) that I thought they'd won the lottery or something.   

I ordered those Madagascar beans last Spring off an Amazon site.  They were about 4 1/2" to 5" long and very thin.  I don't recall seeing any vanilla seed caviar in them but I'm sure it was there.  They eventually made fantastic vanilla. 

So why buy the Mexican beans?  My wife is a HUGE Mexican vanilla fan.  Happy wife, happy life!  When it was time recently to think ahead to next Christmas and make another batch of vanilla, I knew I was going to buy a pound of beans.  The difference in price between 1 lb of Madagascar and 1 lb of Mexican was $20 at www.saffron.com ($75 for the Mad vs $95 for the Mex with $6 two-day postal delivery).  I believe I got that Saffron site from SFPrankster in a PM.  All I can say is phenomenal beans!  8" long and filled with the vanilla bean caviar (pics in earlier post).  

Will the Mexican vanilla be better?  Time will tell but my wife will be happy.  All I can tell you is there was absolutely no comparison between the beans I got to make the Madagascar from the Amazon site and the Mexican vanilla beans from the Saffron site. 

Now, the Saffron folks sent me two free "sample" beans that were probably Madagascar.  They were just labeled "sample."  They were about 6 1/2" to 7" long but were slightly thicker than the Mexican beans.  They too were filled with caviar.  That's what I used to recharge my Madagascar bottle.


----------



## gary s

Noboundaries said:


> ​
> 
> Hey Gary, we've been using the vanilla from the Madagascar bottle and have LOVED it!  Both our daughters have visited and tasted goodies made with the vanilla.  There were so many OMGs flying around the kitchen when they were sampling the goodies (pies, cookies, and homemade Mexican Coffee liqueur) that I thought they'd won the lottery or something.
> 
> I ordered those Madagascar beans last Spring off an Amazon site.  They were about 4 1/2" to 5" long and very thin.  I don't recall seeing any vanilla seed caviar in them but I'm sure it was there.  They eventually made fantastic vanilla.
> 
> So why buy the Mexican beans?  My wife is a HUGE Mexican vanilla fan.  Happy wife, happy life!  When it was time recently to think ahead to next Christmas and make another batch of vanilla, I knew I was going to buy a pound of beans.  The difference in price between 1 lb of Madagascar and 1 lb of Mexican was $20 at www.saffron.com ($75 for the Mad vs $95 for the Mex with $6 two-day postal delivery).  I believe I got that Saffron site from SFPrankster in a PM.  All I can say is phenomenal beans!  8" long and filled with the vanilla bean caviar (pics in earlier post).
> 
> Will the Mexican vanilla be better?  Time will tell but my wife will be happy.  All I can tell you is there was absolutely no comparison between the beans I got to make the Madagascar from the Amazon site and the Mexican vanilla beans from the Saffron site.
> 
> Now, the Saffron folks sent me two free "sample" beans that were probably Madagascar.  They were just labeled "sample."  They were about 6 1/2" to 7" long but were slightly thicker than the Mexican beans.  They too were filled with caviar.  That's what I used to recharge my Madagascar bottle.


I bought from Beanilla. com      I'm a rookie , I just Googled  Vanilla beans and saw their site, Very fast shipping, beans looked OK since I didn't know what I was looking for anyway.  Still learning about these type things

Gary


----------



## sfprankster

Vanilla Saffron Imports is a friend of mines business in SF. If you get the chance to visit, you'll learn a lot about the different varieties of vanilla. Right across the street(Valencia between 20th and 21st in the mission), they have an ice cream shop where you can try the different vanilla beans made into ice cream. The Tahitian is Priscilla's and my favorite.

If I remember correctly,  the 2 sample beans are from Austrailia.


----------



## noboundaries

gary s said:


> I bought from Beanilla. com      I'm a rookie , I just Googled  Vanilla beans and saw their site, Very fast shipping, beans looked OK since I didn't know what I was looking for anyway.  Still learning about these type things
> 
> Gary​


I believe that was the source of the Amazon beans I used too my first time.  Next time, check out the Saffron site.  Their website isn't real intuitive, but find "Please select a product," then choose Vanilla, then "Order Now" to get to the page where you can make your choices.  Organic Planifolia (aka Madagascar), Tahitian, and Mexican.  1/8 lb up to a pound. 

For those who are considering making some use 1/4 lb in a 750 ml bottle.  You have to pour a little into a glass to make room.  I pour about 1/4 of the bottle out, put the chopped beans in, then pour enough of the liquor from the glass back into the bottle to leave about 2" at the top.  The extra air space helps agitate the beans better when you shake them.  Drink anything left in the glass.


----------



## noboundaries

CIMG1833.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Dec 6, 2015






It should be pretty apparent from my recent posts I'm thrilled with the vanilla beans I got from the new source mentioned above.  This morning was the first day of "agitating" the bottle.  After one day with the new beans the bottle took on the same color that the old beans reached in 7 days. 


> Vanilla Saffron Imports is a friend of mines business in SF. If you get the chance to visit, you'll learn a lot about the different varieties of vanilla. Right across the street(Valencia between 20th and 21st in the mission), they have an ice cream shop where you can try the different vanilla beans made into ice cream. The Tahitian is Priscilla's and my favorite.
> 
> If I remember correctly,  the 2 sample beans are from Austrailia.


Chris, I was reading this to Cath and she was making all kinds of grunting sounds as she imagined tasting the ice cream.  I keep a list of places/restaurants/etc to visit in my phone and she said "Put Saffron Imports and the ice cream place in your phone!" 

"Aye aye Captain!"


----------



## sfprankster

I don't remember the name of the ice cream parlor. It's across the street, a few doors down, heading towards 20th. In the windows are pyramids, made out of bundles of vanilla beans. You can't miss it.

If you stop by Vanilla Saffron Imports, knock loudly to get someone to answer the door.  Make sure you say hello to Juan for the both of us.

*CAUTION:* Be prepared to be overwhelmed by the vanilla smells. It's incredible!!!


----------



## noboundaries

sfprankster said:


> I don't remember the name of the ice cream parlor. It's across the street, a few doors down, heading towards 20th. In the windows are pyramids, made out of bundles of vanilla beans. You can't miss it.
> 
> If you stop by Vanilla Saffron Imports, knock loudly to get someone to answer the door.  Make sure you say hello to Juan for the both of us.
> 
> *CAUTION:* Be prepared to be overwhelmed by the vanilla smells. It's incredible!!!


We will definitely be going and will absolutely say "Hi" to Juan for everyone!​


----------



## bmaddox

gary s said:


> I bought from Beanilla. com      I'm a rookie , I just Googled  Vanilla beans and saw their site, Very fast shipping, beans looked OK since I didn't know what I was looking for anyway.  Still learning about these type things
> 
> Gary


I got mine there too and it turned out great!


----------



## bmaddox

sfprankster said:


> Like a good brisket, this is another in the category of "requires patience".


This is the truth. After having some of my home made vanilla my MIL decided to make her own. Instead of periodically tasting and waiting till it was right she just strained the beans out at 8 weeks. I tasted it last week and it is not very good. The alcohol flavor has not gone away yet and she has thrown the beans away so it is pretty much a waste.


----------



## sfprankster

She could add more beans and the extract will turn out fine, with patience and time.


----------



## crankybuzzard

This bottle is almost a year old.  I took a picture of it about 2 weeks ago so I would have the bean name handy when I placed my BP order.  

This is the first batch with the Planifolia, and it tastes great.  Butcher-Packer had them on sale last year after Christmas, so I bought a few packs.  I usually get mine from Beanilla.

It's hard to see in the picture, but the color of this is almost black and the flavor is outstanding.  An ounce of homemade vanilla goes into gift packs for many of the ladies in the family each year.













vanilla.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Dec 7, 2015


----------



## crankybuzzard

sfprankster said:


> She could add more beans and the extract will turn out fine, with patience and time.


We've "seeded" a bottle several times when it was about 1/4 full.  Add new beans and top off with vodka.  Works fine.


----------



## noboundaries

Mexican Vanilla 15 Days (1).JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Dec 20, 2015


















Mexican Vanilla 15 Days (2).JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Dec 20, 2015






I continue to be amazed at the vanilla extract we're making with the beans from Saffron Imports.  Here is what the extract looks like this morning after just two weeks of being agitated almost daily in the bottle.  It is opaque and the aroma is phenomenal.  It took several months for the batch from the other supplier to reach this level of maturity.  I had to take to take two pictures, one against a natural light background so you can see the degree of opaque saturation.  Wow.


----------



## bmaddox

Noboundaries said:


> I continue to be amazed at the vanilla extract we're making with the beans from Saffron Imports.  Here is what the extract looks like this morning after just two weeks of being agitated almost daily in the bottle.  It is opaque and the aroma is phenomenal.  It took several months for the batch from the other supplier to reach this level of maturity.  I had to take to take two pictures, one against a natural light background so you can see the degree of opaque saturation.  Wow.


Wow that looks good. That has a lot more color than the stuff I made with beans from beanilla that soaked for 3 months.


----------



## noboundaries

Okay, the Mexican Vanilla is just phenomenal.  I rarely use the Madagascar any more.  There's only about 1/3 of the Madagascar bottle left, about 8 ounces.  When I use it up I'll grind up the chopped beans at the bottom of the bottle in my blender and use the paste for cookies and ice cream. 

*New way to use vanilla found. *

Now that I have a 6 as the first digit in my age I tend to wander around the house in the middle of the night (if you're in your 50s or older, you know why).  I turned on the TV around 2-3 AM the other night and saw a show called Hack My Life.  It is all about life hacks, easy ways to do things.  On the episode I watched before falling back  to sleep they were blind taste testing cheap whiskey with expensive whiskey.  They took the cheapest whiskey they could find, added a teaspoon of vanilla, some simple sugar syrup, and 3 drops of liquid smoke to the bottle.  They fooled every single taste tester!  Eight in all.  Those folks may not have had developed palates for whiskey, bourbon, or scotch, but I thought, what the heck, I'll give it a try because I use cheap whiskey, bourbon, or brandy in my BBQ sauce. 

What I like about the more expensive brands is the aroma and flavor of vanilla extracted from the oak barrels.  I tested the hack on two types of inexpensive liquor I had in the cabinet, an $11, 1 liter bottle of Zapopan Reposado tequila from Trader Joe's (which is surprisingly good BTW) and a $13, 1.75 liter bottle of Christian Brother's VS Brandy from Total Wine. I didn't transform the whole bottles, just a couple ounces of each.  In each glass I put 2 ounces of the liquor, 1/4 tsp of Mexican vanilla extract and 1/4 tsp of homemade simple sugar syrup (1 cup sugar to 1 cup filtered water, heat just enough to dissolve the sugar, let cool, put in a container then store in the refrigerator). 

DANG!  The tequila was just as satisfying as a $70 bottle of Anejo tequila I've been sipping on for years.  The brandy was GREATLY improved and as easy and satisfying to drink as my two $45 and $50 bottles of scotch I've been nursing for years. 

Just another creative use of homemade vanilla extract!


----------



## edwardc

8 oz. Glass bottle or Jar, 7 Vanialla beans, 1 cup vodka 70 proof/35% Alcohol (prefered brand/quality).

Slice these beans longways and place in bottle. pour 1 cup vodka(or your selected one) and the vanilla beans should be submerged. Dhake them once or twice a week for best results. Keep it intact for 8 weeks.

Magic, you have vanilla...hmm delicious one

Stor etham at room temperature out of direct sunlight and enjoy till the last drop


----------



## dsai lugo

Hi Noboundaries,

Thank you for your posts.  I just started my very first batch of vanilla extract on 8/6/16.  I am so happy to find your posts and thank you for sharing your experience and pictures.  I used grade A Madagascar beans that I have left over from baking and used 15 7-8" beans for 2 cups of vodka.  It has gotten really dark in just one week but the alcohol smell is still very strong.  I'm looking forward to my day 36 and day 66 just like yours.  In your experience, when can I start using the extract for baking, cookies, cake etc.?


----------



## noboundaries

Just saw this today Dsai Lugo.  Since your extract is darkening quickly you can probably use it in 30 days.  You'll know when it smells right.  With the Mexican vanilla that turned dark quickly I believe our first use was right at a month.  Taste was a little light than one fully aged three months but it was still better than what you get commercially.  It only gets better with age.  

In fact I have a banana pecan nut bread 9x5 loaf in the oven as I type (third one I made this weekend).  My wife is taking one to work tomorrow and we already finished off the other one.  The original recipe called for 1/2 tsp of vanilla extract.  No way.  I tripled it to 1 1/2 tsp.  My wife's home office is next to the kitchen and she's going nuts with the aroma coming from the oven!  22 more minutes to go!













001.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Aug 14, 2016


----------



## dsai lugo

Yum!  Looks great.  Can't wait to start using my extract.  Quick question -  are you using grade A or B beans and why do you cut them in small pieces?


----------



## noboundaries

The beans I buy from Vanilla Saffron Imports in San Francisco are grade A because that's what they sell.  Grade B is fine though from what I've read.

Why cut in small pieces?  Splitting 100 beans is not my idea of fun, all Zen aside.  I bunch 20-25 beans together and cut them all into small pieces with a large knife.  Fast, easy, and it doesn't seem to make any difference in the taste.

Cutting into small pieces also gives the alcohol immediate access to the caviar and all sides of the bean.


----------



## noboundaries

What to do with the extracted beans when you get to the bottom of the bottle?  Why not make vanilla paste!  I'm sitting here after processing the extracted bean pieces and I smell like a vanilla factory!  Ahhh, aromatherapy.

I have a Blendtec blender that will pulverize a small car.  I don't know that this would work with your standard, Oster-type blender.  Below is the process.

Here is what is left of the very first bottle that started this thread.  You can see the cut up pieces of vanilla bean in the second picture. 













Vanilla Bean Paste 001.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Oct 10, 2016


















Vanilla Bean Paste 002.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Oct 10, 2016






After I emptied the contents of the bottle into the blender jar, there was quite a bit of vanilla "caviar" left in the bottle.  I added a little more cheap vodka and got most of it.  Progress seen below.













Vanilla Bean Paste 004.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Oct 10, 2016


















Vanilla Bean Paste 005.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Oct 10, 2016


















Vanilla Bean Paste 006.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Oct 10, 2016






Then I ran the "Smoothie" cycle on the blender three times, adding a little more cheap vodka a couple times because the paste was too thick.  After the first time I ran the cycle, I could still see some "grassy" filaments from the beans.  By the time I finished the third cycle all I could see was paste.  Here is the final result. 













Vanilla Bean Paste 007.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Oct 10, 2016






I needed to taste test the result, so I went into the refrigerator and filled a small bowl with plain yogurt, added some simple syrup for sweetness, then about a half teaspoon of the vanilla paste.  IT WAS FANTASTIC!  Way better than the vanilla yogurt you buy at the grocery store. 













003.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Oct 10, 2016






Thanks for looking!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Awesome Ray, I'll have to remember this when we get to the end of ours !  Thumbs Up


----------



## exromenyer

noboundaries said:


> My wife and I love vanilla.  We didn't understand how incredible vanilla can be until we visited Mexico for the first time and tasted their pure and traditional vanillas.  Since then we've been hooked on really good vanilla.  We have inexpensive source for "traditional" vanilla, a type of vanilla that is made from the vanillan crystals that form when vanilla beans are fermented then dried in the sun.  (Yes, there is an "n" on the end of the word).  It has a very low alcohol content and can be used without baking off the alcohol.  We use it in drinks, on ice cream, sweet rice, etc.  We can get it locally for $7 per liter.
> 
> While researching vanilla extracts recently I learned how easy it is to make pure vanilla extract.  I bought 1/4 lb of dried Madagascar vanilla beans from Amazon ($20) and a 750 ml bottle of decent quality but inexpensive 80 proof vodka ($10) from Total Wine and More.  I chopped the beans into 1/2 inch pieces, poured about 2 ounces out of the bottle, then I put the chopped vanilla beans right in the bottle.  I shook it up and took the first picture below.
> 
> The process involves shaking the bottle once daily and keeping it in a cabinet.  The pure vanilla extract will be ready in a month to use in baking.  Proponents say by 3 months you have an unbelievably complex and nectar-of-the-gods vanilla extract.
> 
> This morning was the 7th day of shaking.  I opened the bottle to smell what I had and OMG it was the most amazing smelling vanilla!  I can hardly wait three more weeks to try it in baking, probably something simple first like a sugar cookie where the vanilla can really shine.
> 
> The second picture is what it looked like after 7 days.  I'll keep posting this as I take pictures and eventually use the vanilla.
> 
> Have a GREAT day!
> 
> Ray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madagascar Vanilla Day 1-2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ noboundaries
> __ Apr 25, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madagascar Vanilla Day 7-2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ noboundaries
> __ Apr 25, 2015



Morning,
Not sure how I fell into this thread but I LOVE Vanilla as well.  I'll take plain vanilla ice cream for example over ANYTHING else... a good one that is...

So I would like to make my own Vanilla extract.  Must I use 1/4 lb of Vanilla Bean in a 750ML bottle of 70-80 proof vodka?  I read to use just the plain clear vodka which I would but I'm just unsure how many beans is correct... Here is a link of a 10pk on Amazon.  Is this correct?  Am I on the right track? 

Thank you in advance......
exromenyer


----------



## noboundaries

exromenyer said:


> Morning,
> Not sure how I fell into this thread but I LOVE Vanilla as well.  I'll take plain vanilla ice cream for example over ANYTHING else... a good one that is...
> 
> So I would like to make my own Vanilla extract.  Must I use 1/4 lb of Vanilla Bean in a 750ML bottle of 70-80 proof vodka?  I read to use just the plain clear vodka which I would but I'm just unsure how many beans is correct... Here is a link of a 10pk on Amazon.  Is this correct?  Am I on the right track?
> 
> Thank you in advance......
> exromenyer



10 beans in a 750 ml bottle of vodka would be a very light extract, even below standard minimums (See below). You could your your 10 beans with 16 oz of vodka to get a minimum requirement for vanilla extract.

Note: A "fold" is the USDA minimum requirement of 13.35 oz of vanilla beans *per gallon* of extract.  Here is the calculations for my folds based up 24 oz of vodka per 750 ML bottle (you have to pour some if the vodka off into a Black Russian cocktail to make room for the beans). 

Single Fold:  15.625 beans per 24 ounces.  1 lb of beans = 6 bottles plus 9 oz
1.28 Fold:  20 beans per 24 ounces.  1 lb of beans = 5 bottles.
1.6 Fold:  25 beans per 24 ounces.  1 lb of beans = 4 bottles.

There is absolutely nothing better than homemade vanilla.  The beans from Amazon are good.  I used them to make my initial batch.  The beans I used on my second batch were from Saffron Imports out of San Francisco and the results were WAY better. 1/8 lb of Tahitian vanilla beans from Saffron Imports is the same price as above, but you pay for shipping.  Either way, you'll be happy.


----------



## exromenyer

noboundaries said:


> 10 beans in a 750 ml bottle of vodka would be a very light extract, even below standard minimums (See below). You could your your 10 beans with 16 oz of vodka to get a minimum requirement for vanilla extract.
> 
> Note: A "fold" is the USDA minimum requirement of 13.35 oz of vanilla beans *per gallon* of extract.  Here is the calculations for my folds based up 24 oz of vodka per 750 ML bottle (you have to pour some if the vodka off into a Black Russian cocktail to make room for the beans).
> 
> Single Fold:  15.625 beans per 24 ounces.  1 lb of beans = 6 bottles plus 9 oz
> 1.28 Fold:  20 beans per 24 ounces.  1 lb of beans = 5 bottles.
> 1.6 Fold:  25 beans per 24 ounces.  1 lb of beans = 4 bottles.
> 
> There is absolutely nothing better than homemade vanilla.  The beans from Amazon are good.  I used them to make my initial batch.  The beans I used on my second batch were from Saffron Imports out of San Francisco and the results were WAY better. 1/8 lb of Tahitian vanilla beans from Saffron Imports is the same price as above, but you pay for shipping.  Either way, you'll be happy.



Ray,
Thanks for the reply and guidance.  I haven't bought anything yet so I'm just trying to get my numbers / calculations down so when I pull the trigger I get it right.

If I follow you, the 24ozs is just shy of 750ML which you'll probably get there when you pour the head out to make room for the Vanilla beans, right?
If I am reading your directions it's like 20 beans for 24 ozs or 750ML bottle of Vodka (what I will use)?
Are you instructions saying to me, If I bought a 1lb bundle of beans I could make 5 bottles....

I'm thinking of ordering through the Saffron site the Tahitian Beans to try the, I can't imagine they are NOT good!!!  then I'll pick up some clear inexpensive vodka and be on my way. 

You also mentioned when you got down to the bottom you made a paste.... In baking and cooking a lot here in our house, we use a good bit of vanilla extract (which is AWFUL store bought btw) so I assume as it lessens you can recharge it like many do... add more beans and vodka.... then at some point you'll need to start over and then you can make your paste I guess...

Thanks again,
Tony


----------



## noboundaries

Hey Tony, let me answer your questions.

1.  If I follow you, the 24ozs is just shy of 750ML which you'll probably get there when you pour the head out to make room for the Vanilla beans, right? *Correct
*
2. If I am reading your directions it's like 20 beans for 24 ozs or 750ML bottle of Vodka (what I will use)? *Correct.  That will give you a little stronger extract than standard.  I use 24 to 25 beans per 750ml bottle, but that's when beans were a LOT cheaper.  I'd use 16-20 beans this time around.*

3. Are you instructions saying to me, If I bought a 1lb bundle of beans I could make 5 bottles?  *You could make 4, 5, or 6 750 ml bottles.  Four bottles would be the strongest at at 1.6 fold.  Five bottles would be a 1.28 fold.  Six bottles would be a Single fold, which is what is sold in the stores, only better.  The last beans I bought from Saffron Imports had extract ready to use in a month, but was phenomenal by 3 months.  It just gets better with age and shaking it occasionally.*

4. I'm thinking of ordering through the Saffron site the Tahitian Beans to try the, I can't imagine they are NOT good!!! then I'll pick up some clear inexpensive vodka and be on my way. *Yep, get the cheapest vodka you can.  I use American Standard, which is something like $5 a 750 ml bottle.  We had friends with family property in Tahiti and they would bring us beans on occasion after visiting home.  This was before I started making extract, but I'd use the beans they'd bring in ice cream and yogurt.  They were good! *

5. You also mentioned when you got down to the bottom you made a paste.... In baking and cooking a lot here in our house, we use a good bit of vanilla extract (which is AWFUL store bought btw) so I assume as it lessens you can recharge it like many do... add more beans and vodka.... then at some point you'll need to start over and then you can make your paste I guess...  *Correct.  Personally, when I get to the bottom of a bottle, that's when I make the paste.  We use it in baking to supplement the extract.  It is good all by itself, but you can never have enough vanilla in your baking!
*
Happy Extracting!

Ray


----------



## exromenyer

Ray,

Thank you so much for breaking it down.  It might have been awhile and you might not recall but do you remember how many beans cam in the 1/8 and 1/4 lb bundle from saffron.com?  If not, all good....I would like to get just enough to do a 750ml bottle to start and then give my parents some once it melds for awhile.....

Thanks, Tony


----------



## Rings Я Us

If I used more than 2 oz of vanilla a year I would buy something better than the usual bottle of McCormick brand.
Or maybe not.. probably buy vanilla bean in tiny quantities and McCormick 2 oz bottles .. lol


----------



## noboundaries

exromenyer said:


> Ray,
> 
> Thank you so much for breaking it down.  It might have been awhile and you might not recall but do you remember how many beans cam in the 1/8 and 1/4 lb bundle from saffron.com?  If not, all good....I would like to get just enough to do a 750ml bottle to start and then give my parents some once it melds for awhile.....
> 
> Thanks, Tony



A pound of Mexican beans was about 100, maybe a few more.  So 25 in a 1/4 pound.  Tahitian may be different, but that's what I'd order.


----------



## exromenyer

Well the holidays for the most part are over so as I have caught up on life, another project to try.  I'm confident that this will turn out well and if REALLY good I might have a couple of Christmas gifts for 2018 for a few people that make the list...

I purchased 1/4 lb. of the Tahitian beans from www.saffron.com and they came well packed and you could smell them through the USPS cardboard envelope which was surprising because I thought they had a hole in them.  Further investigation and they were vacuum sealed tight, no leaks just had a STRONG smell of vanilla... Heavenly to say the least.  In total there were 38 beans in the 1/4 lb. vacuum sealed bag.  The gift I received was a series of heavy duty measuring spoons which were really cool... Each one is small and had a measuring name like, Drop, Smidgen, Pinch, Dash etc.....

I cut the beans up like Ray suggested, scraped every flake I could into the bottle.  For me, it was 19 beans per bottle.  Yes I would have liked 20+ but I wanted to start two bottles so this was as good as I could get.  I'm confident it will be good.  I bought this 80% proof Vodka at our local ABC Spirits store for like $5.95 a bottle.  I pealed the top neck label off and left the front one so I could see better.  I used a funnel and stuffed the beans down into the bottle. Turned it upside down to stir it, sealed it and they are ready to go.

I will provide more pics as the process matures, this is day 1!!!!!


----------



## HalfSmoked

I did some a couple years ago and used Rum instead of Vodka for an interesting taste.

Warren


----------



## noboundaries

Great start, exromenyer!  Looking forward to the changes in the next few weeks.  It was also good to know how many beans came in the 1/4 package.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## exromenyer

*Feb 8
View media item 553611
Feb 15
View media item 553613
Feb 22
View media item 553614
March 1
View media item 553615*


----------



## gary s

Longer it sits the darker, stronger and better it gets. Wait till you have had it a year or two

Gary


----------



## Momof3hungryboyz

I only use pure Mexican Vanilla. I am too lazy to make my own though...no patience to wait to use it either. :(


----------



## bluestar

Wow!! That really interesting and exciting!


----------



## dward51

Has anyone tried running the cut vanilla beans and the vodka through a blender (like a Blendtec) at the start?   I would think the smaller "smoothie" particles would give the maximum possible extraction in the shortest period of time.  It should still filter out in a coffee filter and you have those left over specks to add to other things at the end.

I've not tried this, but when I saw the post about taking the leftovers and running them through a Blendtec, I wondered why not go that way from the start.


----------



## noboundaries

dward51 said:


> Has anyone tried running the cut vanilla beans and the vodka through a blender (like a Blendtec) at the start?   I would think the smaller "smoothie" particles would give the maximum possible extraction in the shortest period of time.  It should still filter out in a coffee filter and you have those left over specks to add to other things at the end.
> 
> I've not tried this, but when I saw the post about taking the leftovers and running them through a Blendtec, I wondered why not go that way from the start.



Hmmm, something to think about, Dave. I'll probably wait until the price of vanilla beans come back down before experimenting like that, though.


----------



## sinner

I've been making my own Vanilla Extract for awhile, have a jar that I use Voodka and one I made with Bourbon and have loved it. Have never used Mexican Vanilla...may give that a try. When ever I buy vanilla beans I also make Vanilla Sugar, love that stuff. I scrape some beans off the pods and put them in my Blender to mix the Vanilla beans and sugar better.  Then put in a air tight jar I have with the pods to sit at least 2 weeks. Been trying to wait till the price of Vanilla beans come down but might have to bite the bullet and buy some. Couple years ago when I bought from Amazon I got them for 25-29$ Hit buy again and they were 85$!


----------



## HalfSmoked

sinner I once made vanilla with rum and it was great.

Warren


----------



## sinner

HalfSmoked said:


> sinner I once made vanilla with rum and it was great.
> 
> Warren


Does it matter if it's clear or brown rum? I don't drink so no idea if there is a better taste with either


----------



## HalfSmoked

I'm not sure mine was with clear rum. It actually was a mistake but turned out a good one.

Warren


----------



## noboundaries

As we near the Holidays, I start thinking of baking traditional Italian cookies that use anise seeds and vanilla extract. Did a practice run this week.

I've got enough vanillla to make it through this season, but am just about ready to make another 1 to 1.5 gallons (takes a pound of beans).

Unfortunately,  the price of vanilla beans has been OUTRAGEOUSLY HIGH the last few years due to a blight, weather, and increased demand ($400/lb). That resulted in some countries increasing production to meet demand. Export controls were also put in place to stop theft and premature picking due to high prices per kilo.

And then covid hit.

Retail prices have fallen 50% in the last year, but are still twice ($190/lb) what I paid when I started this thread in 2015 ($95/lb). October is when vanilla beans are picked. A supply glut and price crash is very possible in the next few months due to the increased producton and lower demand. I'll be watching the prices from my favorite supplier (not Amazon).

If you make your own vanilla extract, stay tuned!


----------



## matthewhyden181

It is a solution made by Macerating and percolatting vanilla pods in a solution of ethnal and water . It is an essential ingredient (where does vanilla flavoring come from?) in many western desserts especially in baked goods like cakes ,brownies, cookies,cup cakes, custard, ice cream and pudding.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

I made some years ago than beans got really expensive.  Might have to revisit it.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

Looking on Amazon looks like the price not to bad.  If anyone happens to order report back on quality.


----------



## zwiller

FORGOT about this thread!  BOOKMARKED.  I'll definitely be making some someday (rum for sure) but decided to try SVI extract for now.  $30 shipped for 4oz bottles of both Madagascar and Tahitian.  We have the better vanillas like Nielsen Massey at home and curious how it stacks up. 

Heads up beans at SVI are $155/lb.


----------



## 1MoreFord

Never mind.


----------

